# "Insufficient Permissions" when accessing a thread



## squirejoe (May 26, 2013)

I was following a saved link to access a recipe and I received his error:

"You do not have permission to post in this thread. Please contact a site administrator if you believe this to be in error. Alternately you may return to the <a href='/f/'>Forums</a> forum"

I was not posting. Only trying to view.

Here is the link: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/128225/greek-sparerib-barbecue

I searched for the thread and found it, but received the same error.

I tried it on another computer and got the same error.

Any thoughts?


----------



## s2k9k (May 26, 2013)

I got the same error and when I tried to search for it I couldn't find anything for "Greek sparerib barbeque"

I think the thread must have been deleted.


----------



## bmudd14474 (May 26, 2013)

You received this error because this thread had been moved to a private administrator section because something was flagged in it. The post has been corrected and moved back to the public forum.


----------



## squirejoe (May 28, 2013)

Thanks!


----------

